# USA: Joe Biden è il 46° presidente. Trump sconfitto ma....



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Manca la conferma del vantaggio in Michigan, ma sembra ormai certo anche senza guardare l'esito in Pennsylvania. *Joe Biden *è il *46esimo presidente degli Stati Uniti * nell'elezione più lunga della storia (gli scrutini di molti stati chiave si sono saputi molte ore dopo la notte) a discapito di *Donald Trump*, durato solo 4 anni (l'ultimo a non confermare il secondo mandato fu George H.W.Bush sconfitto da Bill Clinton nel 1992). Smentiti i sondaggi per quanto riguarda il margine di voti, visto che per il candidato democratico ed ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama non c'è stata la cosiddetta "onda blu" e la vittoria è stata tutt'altro che facile con il repubblicano che ha preso comunque tantissimi voti, pur perdendo la Arizona.

E Trump? Quest'ultimo, ha dichiarato la vittoria in anticipo nella notte, quando risultava in netto vantaggio in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania senza il conteggio dei voti per posta. Come da sempre ha affermato nella sua campagna elettorale e confermato nel suo ultimo discorso, Trump non riconosce la legalità dei voti postali ed ha affermato che si rivolgerà alla *Corte Suprema*, che ha 6 giudici conservatori a suo favore, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Manca la conferma del vantaggio in Michigan, ma sembra ormai certo anche senza guardare l'esito in Pennsylvania. *Joe Biden *è il *46esimo presidente degli Stati Uniti *a discapito di Donald Trump, durato solo 4 anni (l'ultimo fu George W.Bush senior sconfitto da Bill Clinton nel 1992). Smentiti i sondaggi per quanto riguarda il margine di voti, visto che per il candidato democratico non c'è stata la cosiddetta "onda blu" e la vittoria è stata tutt'altro che facile con il repubblicano che ha preso comunque tantissimi voti, pur perdendo la Arizona.
> 
> E Trump? Quest'ultimo, ha dichiarato la vittoria in anticipo nella notte, quando veniva dichiarato in netto vantaggio in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania senza il conteggio dei voti postali. Come da sempre ha affermato nella sua campagna elettorale e confermato nel suo ultimo discorso, Trump non riconosce la legalità dei voti postali ed ha affermato che si rivolgerà alla Corte Suprema, che ha 6 giudici conservatori a suo favore, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.



Come ampiamente previsto. Il prossimo a cadere sarà Boris. Hanno realizzato il sogno di Hilter.

Trump ovviamente era quello che era. Nessuna panacea. Ma l'unico che, almeno a chiacchiere, provava a mettere i colpevoli di fronte alle proprie responsabilità. La Cina è vicinissima.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Manca la conferma del vantaggio in Michigan, ma sembra ormai certo anche senza guardare l'esito in Pennsylvania. *Joe Biden *è il *46esimo presidente degli Stati Uniti *a discapito di *Donald Trump*, durato solo 4 anni (l'ultimo a non confermare il secondo mandato fu George H.W.Bush sconfitto da Bill Clinton nel 1992). Smentiti i sondaggi per quanto riguarda il margine di voti, visto che per il candidato democratico ex ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama non c'è stata la cosiddetta "onda blu" e la vittoria è stata tutt'altro che facile con il repubblicano che ha preso comunque tantissimi voti, pur perdendo la Arizona.
> 
> E Trump? Quest'ultimo, ha dichiarato la vittoria in anticipo nella notte, quando veniva dichiarato in netto vantaggio in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania senza il conteggio dei voti postali. Come da sempre ha affermato nella sua campagna elettorale e confermato nel suo ultimo discorso, Trump non riconosce la legalità dei voti postali ed ha affermato che si rivolgerà alla *Corte Suprema*, che ha 6 giudici conservatori a suo favore, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.



.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente previsto. Il prossimo a cadere sarà Boris. Hanno realizzato il sogno di Hilter.
> 
> Trump ovviamente era quello che era. Nessuna panacea. Ma l'unico che, almeno a chiacchiere, provava a mettere i colpevoli di fronte alle proprie responsabilità. La Cina è vicinissima.



che sogno?


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Manca la conferma del vantaggio in Michigan, ma sembra ormai certo anche senza guardare l'esito in Pennsylvania. *Joe Biden *è il *46esimo presidente degli Stati Uniti *a discapito di *Donald Trump*, durato solo 4 anni (l'ultimo fu George W.Bush senior sconfitto da Bill Clinton nel 1992). Smentiti i sondaggi per quanto riguarda il margine di voti, visto che per il candidato democratico ex ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama non c'è stata la cosiddetta "onda blu" e la vittoria è stata tutt'altro che facile con il repubblicano che ha preso comunque tantissimi voti, pur perdendo la Arizona.
> 
> E Trump? Quest'ultimo, ha dichiarato la vittoria in anticipo nella notte, quando veniva dichiarato in netto vantaggio in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania senza il conteggio dei voti postali. Come da sempre ha affermato nella sua campagna elettorale e confermato nel suo ultimo discorso, Trump non riconosce la legalità dei voti postali ed ha affermato che si rivolgerà alla *Corte Suprema*, che ha 6 giudici conservatori a suo favore, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.



Beh, diciamo che 'sto vairus ha fatto il suo dovere più che bene.

Mica è facile ridurre in schiavitù un pianeta intero e far cadere il presidente USA.

Tutto per un pipistrello, eh.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

Caalma... Trump è presidente ancora per 2 mesi e può succedere di tutto..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Girano su facebook alcune foto di balzi pazzeschi di Biden in wisconsin e michigan con decine di migliaia di voti per biden di fila e 0 per Trump



Classiche fake news su facebook. Purtroppo non é permesso mettere il Link, ma il boost che vedi a Wisconsin é dalle 6 del mattino in po (la grafica intera contiene volume dei voti ed orario). Perche? Sono arrivati i voti postali di Milwaukee che hanno dato una grandissima spinta a Biden. Poco dopo hanno iniziato a contare i voti di Kenosha e Green Bay.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Caalma... Trump è presidente ancora per 2 mesi e può succedere di tutto..


Infatti ho aggiunto dei dettagli nel titolo. Resta il fatto che, al momento, l'esito delle elezioni è questo e pure il TG1 ora ha praticamente annunciato indirettamente l'elezione di Biden.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

*Wall Street apre positivamente: Dow Jones a +0,91%.*


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Manca la conferma del vantaggio in Michigan, ma sembra ormai certo anche senza guardare l'esito in Pennsylvania. *Joe Biden *è il *46esimo presidente degli Stati Uniti * nell'elezione più lunga della storia (l'esito si è saputo molte ore dopo la notte delle elezioni) a discapito di *Donald Trump*, durato solo 4 anni (l'ultimo a non confermare il secondo mandato fu George H.W.Bush sconfitto da Bill Clinton nel 1992). Smentiti i sondaggi per quanto riguarda il margine di voti, visto che per il candidato democratico ed ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama non c'è stata la cosiddetta "onda blu" e la vittoria è stata tutt'altro che facile con il repubblicano che ha preso comunque tantissimi voti, pur perdendo la Arizona.
> 
> E Trump? Quest'ultimo, ha dichiarato la vittoria in anticipo nella notte, quando risultava in netto vantaggio in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania senza il conteggio dei voti per posta. Come da sempre ha affermato nella sua campagna elettorale e confermato nel suo ultimo discorso, Trump non riconosce la legalità dei voti postali ed ha affermato che si rivolgerà alla *Corte Suprema*, che ha 6 giudici conservatori a suo favore, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.



Nonno Biden vs Pazzo Trump

L' uomo più potente della Terra è Biden. Che roba tragicomica.


----------



## Wetter (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Manca la conferma del vantaggio in Michigan, ma sembra ormai certo anche senza guardare l'esito in Pennsylvania. *Joe Biden *è il *46esimo presidente degli Stati Uniti * nell'elezione più lunga della storia (gli scrutini di molti stati chiave si sono saputi molte ore dopo la notte) a discapito di *Donald Trump*, durato solo 4 anni (l'ultimo a non confermare il secondo mandato fu George H.W.Bush sconfitto da Bill Clinton nel 1992). Smentiti i sondaggi per quanto riguarda il margine di voti, visto che per il candidato democratico ed ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama non c'è stata la cosiddetta "onda blu" e la vittoria è stata tutt'altro che facile con il repubblicano che ha preso comunque tantissimi voti, pur perdendo la Arizona.
> 
> E Trump? Quest'ultimo, ha dichiarato la vittoria in anticipo nella notte, quando risultava in netto vantaggio in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania senza il conteggio dei voti per posta. Come da sempre ha affermato nella sua campagna elettorale e confermato nel suo ultimo discorso, Trump non riconosce la legalità dei voti postali ed ha affermato che si rivolgerà alla *Corte Suprema*, che ha 6 giudici conservatori a suo favore, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.



Qualcuno ha la ben che minima idea di quello che potrebbe accadere nelle prossime settimane?
Trump può realmente contestare i voti postali grazie ai suoi 6 giudici conservatori? Chiedo a scopo informativo


----------



## Mika (4 Novembre 2020)

Si può scrivere che senza Covid-19 avrebbe stravinto Trump?

Nonostante le cavolate fatte nel gestire la pandemia, la campagna mediatica contro di lui sta perdendo per una manciata di seggi (grandi elettori)


----------



## Raryof (4 Novembre 2020)

Se non lo vogliono Trump vorrei che venisse da noi, sarebbe perfetto.
Lo avevo già scritto mesi fa.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> *Si può scrivere che senza Covid-19 avrebbe stravinto Trump?*
> 
> Nonostante le cavolate fatte nel gestire la pandemia, la campagna mediatica contro di lui sta perdendo per una manciata di seggi (grandi elettori)


Beh lo hanno detto praticamente tutti che non ci sarebbe stata partita in tal caso, pure da Vespa e da Mentana.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha la ben che minima idea di quello che potrebbe accadere nelle prossime settimane?
> *Trump può realmente contestare i voti postali grazie ai suoi 6 giudici conservatori? Chiedo a scopo informativo*


Certo. In ogni caso, prevedo un futuro durissimo e pieno di scontri. Biden si ritrova comunque una patata bollente, sempre se dura viste le voci che vorrebbero la Harris al posto suo.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Manca la conferma del vantaggio in Michigan, ma sembra ormai certo anche senza guardare l'esito in Pennsylvania. *Joe Biden *è il *46esimo presidente degli Stati Uniti * nell'elezione più lunga della storia (gli scrutini di molti stati chiave si sono saputi molte ore dopo la notte) a discapito di *Donald Trump*, durato solo 4 anni (l'ultimo a non confermare il secondo mandato fu George H.W.Bush sconfitto da Bill Clinton nel 1992). Smentiti i sondaggi per quanto riguarda il margine di voti, visto che per il candidato democratico ed ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama non c'è stata la cosiddetta "onda blu" e la vittoria è stata tutt'altro che facile con il repubblicano che ha preso comunque tantissimi voti, pur perdendo la Arizona.
> 
> E Trump? Quest'ultimo, ha dichiarato la vittoria in anticipo nella notte, quando risultava in netto vantaggio in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania senza il conteggio dei voti per posta. Come da sempre ha affermato nella sua campagna elettorale e confermato nel suo ultimo discorso, Trump non riconosce la legalità dei voti postali ed ha affermato che si rivolgerà alla *Corte Suprema*, che ha 6 giudici conservatori a suo favore, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.



Io ancora non ho capito esattamente quale sarebbe la differenza tra Bidet e Trump.. ormai il presidente USA non conta nulla. Perché gli altri leader non attaccano la Cina? Perché è inutile, la Cina non avrà nessuna conseguenza. E' cosi.. Trump sa benissimo della cosa ma ha provato a fare leva su questa cosa. Avete idea di quanto le multinazionali fanno affari con i cinesi? Tanto. Cosa esattamente puoi fare ai cinesi? Come puoi minacciarli? Con la guerra (seriamente?)..


----------



## hakaishin (4 Novembre 2020)

Che bello..il sogno del pd e dei radical chic
Viva la Cina, blm ovunque e LGBTQyeurjdj+++++ , politically correct e scordiamoci il mondo di prima...
Che tristezza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se non lo vogliono Trump vorrei che venisse da noi, sarebbe perfetto.
> Lo avevo già scritto mesi fa.



Sarebbe l'evoluzione naturale post-Berlusconi


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Classiche fake news su facebook. Purtroppo non é permesso mettere il Link, ma il boost che vedi a Wisconsin é dalle 6 del mattino in po (la grafica intera contiene volume dei voti ed orario). Perche? Sono arrivati i voti postali di Milwaukee che hanno dato una grandissima spinta a Biden. Poco dopo hanno iniziato a contare i voti di Kenosha e Green Bay.


Io ho seguito associated Press.
Wisconsin 94% con Trump settantamila si vantaggio. Aggiornato al 95 ecco che Biden fa il sorpasso con oltre centomila in più. In Wisconsin ci sono dieci milioni di elettori?

Il nyt ha ammesso che a Fairfax in Virginia hanno messo centomila voti postali a Biden in più per errore....si sono accorti perché ci sono più voti che elettori. Dopo la correzione la contea di Fairfax ha un'affluenza vicino al 100% e quindi è tutto molto sospetto.


Che poi questi voti postali dove non serve non c'è così differenza. Non è che la California sia 60 di persona e 80 per posta a favore dei dem mentre negli stati in bilico magicamente abbiamo i dem 40 di persona e vicini al 100 per posta.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Io ho seguito associated Press.
> Wisconsin 94% con Trump settantamila si vantaggio. Aggiornato al 95 ecco che Biden fa il sorpasso con oltre centomila in più. In Wisconsin ci sono dieci milioni di elettori?
> 
> Il nyt ha ammesso che a Fairfax in Virginia hanno messo centomila voti postali a Biden in più per errore....si sono accorti perché ci sono più voti che elettori. Dopo la correzione la contea di Fairfax ha un'affluenza vicino al 100% e quindi è tutto molto sospetto.
> ...


Questa è una bomba! C'è da dire che per me Trump ha ancora delle chance, ha la Corte Suprema a suo favore e non è poco. Biden ha solo superato il primo muro, anzi io avevo previsto già che sarebbe andata a finire così, quindi non sono neanche tanto sorpreso.


----------



## bmb (4 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente previsto. Il prossimo a cadere sarà Boris. Hanno realizzato il sogno di Hilter.
> 
> Trump ovviamente era quello che era. Nessuna panacea. Ma l'unico che, almeno a chiacchiere, provava a mettere i colpevoli di fronte alle proprie responsabilità. La Cina è vicinissima.



Ho definito pochi giorni fa questa America, con Nonno Joe al comando, come la prima succursale della Cina nei prossimi 20 anni.


----------



## bmb (4 Novembre 2020)

Anche sti americani che avranno per la testa, per dare il paese in mano a un ottantenne.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Io ho seguito associated Press.
> Wisconsin 94% con Trump settantamila si vantaggio. Aggiornato al 95 ecco che Biden fa il sorpasso con oltre centomila in più. In Wisconsin ci sono dieci milioni di elettori?
> 
> Il nyt ha ammesso che a Fairfax in Virginia hanno messo centomila voti postali a Biden in più per errore....si sono accorti perché ci sono più voti che elettori. Dopo la correzione la contea di Fairfax ha un'affluenza vicino al 100% e quindi è tutto molto sospetto.
> ...



Milwaukee ha 600.000 abitanti. Non mi pare nulla di impossibile francamente. Milwaukee é una citta blue.
In totale a Milwaukee stamattina (dopo i voti di Milwaukee) erano +- a 1,6m voti per Trump e 1,6 per Biden. 



Sul discorso della California: Bisognere guardare bene le statistiche una volta finiti i contagi e vedere quali siano le irregolarita o casi strani. Ma poi é veramente diverso da stato in stato. In Florida per esempio il voto postale era 50-50 (+-).


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Siamo in ogni caso, in un periodo storico non irrilevante. Democrazia USA sp.uttanata completamente, vincitore deciso dello 0,1% e tanta incertezza nel futuro. E intanto la Cina si impadronisce del mondo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Divide et impera. 
Ma tutto cio é iniziato nei anni 90 con Newt Gingrich, per chi segue la politica americana da vicino


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Che pena vedere un paese come gli usa ridotto alla conta dei voti, con accuse reciproche, probabili brogli (chissà quanti morti avranno votato dall'aldilà via posta...) e un futuro di scontri...

Ah, ovviamente con Trump in selle tutti gli scontri erano colpa sua perché razzista..se adesso ci saranno scontri sarà sempre a causa sua perché non ha accettato la vittoria di Bidet (da notare che prima ancora dell'esito c'erano già i cortei contro Trump fuori dalla casa bianca..)

Vabbé, se confermato Bidet mi evito TG e approfondimenti dei prossimi giorni (domani sera a piazza pulità ci sarà una gangbang Rula-Friedman-Scanzi con Formigli che non lo terrà nei pantaloni) e poi almeno finiranno sti 4 anni di supplizio con Trump

PS: al prossimo nero ucciso dalla polizia a chi daranno la colpa? BLM metterà ancora a ferro e fuoco il paese o magicamente sparirà tutto come le marce della Pace quando non cera più Berlusca?


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2020)

La cosa paradossale è che col mond totalmente o in mano ai "democratici" (quelli che si spacciano per paladini della libertà) ci ritroviamo chiusi in casa, poveri, e senza manco più i diritti basilari. Ed in tutto questo, dobbiamo lodare, sia mai criticare, i loro compagnacci alieni gialli che ci hanno ridotto così.

E c'è pure chi esulta per tutto questo.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che pena vedere un paese come gli usa ridotto alla conta dei voti, con accuse reciproche, probabili brogli (chissà quanti morti avranno votato dall'aldilà via posta...) e un futuro di scontri...
> 
> Ah, ovviamente con Trump in selle tutti gli scontri erano colpa sua perché razzista..se adesso ci saranno scontri sarà sempre a causa sua perché non ha accettato la vittoria di Bidet (da notare che prima ancora dell'esito c'erano già i cortei contro Trump fuori dalla casa bianca..)
> 
> ...



Chissà quanti altri ne moriranno di neri. Ma da questo questo momento in poi non è una più roba notiziabile.


----------



## Victorss (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Manca la conferma del vantaggio in Michigan, ma sembra ormai certo anche senza guardare l'esito in Pennsylvania. *Joe Biden *è il *46esimo presidente degli Stati Uniti * nell'elezione più lunga della storia (gli scrutini di molti stati chiave si sono saputi molte ore dopo la notte) a discapito di *Donald Trump*, durato solo 4 anni (l'ultimo a non confermare il secondo mandato fu George H.W.Bush sconfitto da Bill Clinton nel 1992). Smentiti i sondaggi per quanto riguarda il margine di voti, visto che per il candidato democratico ed ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama non c'è stata la cosiddetta "onda blu" e la vittoria è stata tutt'altro che facile con il repubblicano che ha preso comunque tantissimi voti, pur perdendo la Arizona.
> 
> E Trump? Quest'ultimo, ha dichiarato la vittoria in anticipo nella notte, quando risultava in netto vantaggio in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania senza il conteggio dei voti per posta. Come da sempre ha affermato nella sua campagna elettorale e confermato nel suo ultimo discorso, Trump non riconosce la legalità dei voti postali ed ha affermato che si rivolgerà alla *Corte Suprema*, che ha 6 giudici conservatori a suo favore, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.



Non conosco sto Bidet ma un mio caro amico che vive in America (vota Trump) mi dice che potrebbe avere problemi di demenza senile. In ogni caso sempre meglio di uno che va in giro a dire che il riscaldamento globale non esiste, che non bisogna mettere la mascherina e che spalleggia neanche troppo velatamente gruppi armati di suprematisti bianchi che girano vestiti come militari e coi mitra a tracolla.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Novembre 2020)

Te pareva che vinceva sto Bidet


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Manca la conferma del vantaggio in Michigan, ma sembra ormai certo anche senza guardare l'esito in Pennsylvania. *Joe Biden *è il *46esimo presidente degli Stati Uniti * nell'elezione più lunga della storia (gli scrutini di molti stati chiave si sono saputi molte ore dopo la notte) a discapito di *Donald Trump*, durato solo 4 anni (l'ultimo a non confermare il secondo mandato fu George H.W.Bush sconfitto da Bill Clinton nel 1992). Smentiti i sondaggi per quanto riguarda il margine di voti, visto che per il candidato democratico ed ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama non c'è stata la cosiddetta "onda blu" e la vittoria è stata tutt'altro che facile con il repubblicano che ha preso comunque tantissimi voti, pur perdendo la Arizona.
> 
> E Trump? Quest'ultimo, ha dichiarato la vittoria in anticipo nella notte, quando risultava in netto vantaggio in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania senza il conteggio dei voti per posta. Come da sempre ha affermato nella sua campagna elettorale e confermato nel suo ultimo discorso, Trump non riconosce la legalità dei voti postali ed ha affermato che si rivolgerà alla *Corte Suprema*, che ha 6 giudici conservatori a suo favore, tra cui la neo eletta Amy Coney Barrett.



Ha perso in Nevada a Las Vegas?
Ufficiale


----------



## Mika (4 Novembre 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non conosco sto Bidet ma un mio caro amico che vive in America (vota Trump) mi dice che potrebbe avere problemi di demenza senile. In ogni caso sempre meglio di uno che va in giro a dire che il riscaldamento globale non esiste, che non bisogna mettere la mascherina e che spalleggia neanche troppo velatamente gruppi armati di suprematisti bianchi che girano vestiti come militari e coi mitra a tracolla.



Sto giro non c'è un meglio... tra i due boh... cosa ne sarà dei prossimi anni non si sa. Questi movimenti che abbattono statue della storia passata come volerla cancellare, una pandemia che sistematicamente ci ha chiusi in casa e che segnerà economicamente questo prima parte degli anni 20 del ventunesimo secolo. Questo è l'anno dove un giorno diremo "esisteva un mondo prima del 2020 e uno dopo" oppure non accadrà nulla. Ma a pelle non abbiamo preso una buona strada, i valori stanno venendo a mancare tutti, uno ad uno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Momento storico, l'America diventa colonia cinese.

E l'Isis, creazione di Obama, già ha iniziato i festeggiamenti da qualche settimana...


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo in ogni caso, in un periodo storico non irrilevante. Democrazia USA sp.uttanata completamente, vincitore deciso dello 0,1% e tanta incertezza nel futuro. E intanto la Cina si impadronisce del mondo...



0,1%... Biden come allora la Clinton ha 2,7 milioni in piú di voti... Semmai il sistema dei Grand Electors ha favorito Trump nel 2016,e rischia di favorirlo pure oggi.

Poi non ho capito, lo 0,1% se favorisce Trump Gesú va bene, se favorisce Biden no?

Tutti a parlare del voto via posta (legittimo e utilizzato fin dalla secessione), nessuno che parla dei deliri che ha combinato Trump con la Corte Suprema, sapendo già che la partita l'avrebbe persa cosí.

P. S. Comunque non é assolutamente ufficiale nulla, il titolo del post andrebbe corretto


----------



## pinopalm (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Milwaukee ha 600.000 abitanti. Non mi pare nulla di impossibile francamente. Milwaukee é una citta blue.
> In totale a Milwaukee stamattina (dopo i voti di Milwaukee) erano +- a 1,6m voti per Trump e 1,6 per Biden.
> 
> 
> ...



Nei siti repubblicani si stanno lamentando del fatto che sono successe cose strane durante la notte (tra le 3 e le 4 del mattino ora locale). In particolare un improvviso numero di ~130000 voti a Milwakee (Wisconsin) e ~200000 a Detroit (Michigan). La cosa strana non e' l'ammontare dei voti (plausibile visto che si tratta di grandi città) ma e' l'ammontare dei voti per Trump: uno zero tondo! Questa, se confermata, e' roba per avvocati.


----------



## Victorss (4 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sto giro non c'è un meglio... tra i due boh... cosa ne sarà dei prossimi anni non si sa. Questi movimenti che abbattono statue della storia passata come volerla cancellare, una pandemia che sistematicamente ci ha chiusi in casa e che segnerà economicamente questo prima parte degli anni 20 del ventunesimo secolo. Questo è l'anno dove un giorno diremo "esisteva un mondo prima del 2020 e uno dopo" oppure non accadrà nulla. Ma a pelle non abbiamo preso una buona strada, i valori stanno venendo a mancare tutti, uno ad uno.



Sicuramente sarà un anno di grandi cambiamenti. Da una parte il cambiamento mi spaventa ma dall altra sono consapevole che se continuassimo in questo modo non dureremmo molto, probabilmente ci estingueremmo. Vedremo cosa succederà nei prossimi 5 anni..


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Milwaukee ha 600.000 abitanti. Non mi pare nulla di impossibile francamente. Milwaukee é una citta blue.
> In totale a Milwaukee stamattina (dopo i voti di Milwaukee) erano +- a 1,6m voti per Trump e 1,6 per Biden.



Ma se le città venissero inserite in blocco nulla da eccepire, i risultati però vengono inseriti man mano. Ad esempio c'erano già 160000 voti per Biden e 50000 per Trump di Milwaukee quando il totale dei voti scrutinati era inferiore al 50%.
Mancavano i dati finali di alcune contee tra cui Milwaukee sì, ma appunto mancava il 6% del totale del Wisconsin che ha meno di 6 milioni di abitanti, non è che conteggiavano tutta la città dal nulla. Fosse stato tutto quel 6% avrei capito, in realtà sono passati dal 94 al 95 tirando fuori centomila e il restante 5% dello stato sono altre contee da scrutinare e non lo aggiornano più.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Che succederà ora?

Biden farà un discorso in cui si proclamerà vincitore e chiederà a Trump di concedergli la vittoria. Trump gli risponderà "col ***..!!" e chiederà di ricontare i voti. E' un suo diritto, ma sicuramente i dems, appoggiati dai media di regime urleranno allo scandalo se non al golpe.

Avrei detto lo stesso a parti invertite, soprattutto perché in molti stati il distacco sembra minimo e son successe stranezze che Trump aveva preannunciato da mesi. Se poco poco escono dati diversi sarà un macello. A quel punto entreranno giudici, avvocati, esperti di diritto, ed i comitati elettorali si azzufferanno per un timbro non chiaro, o per un segno messo di traverso, sarà uno spasso.


Insomma penso che le prossime settimane, se non mesi, saranno un meraviglioso rodeo. Preparo birra patatine e popcorn


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2020)

Mi sa che qualcuno ha confuso Biden con una cosa che proprio non è, e cioè un uomo "di Sinistra". 
La dimostrazione della cosa la si ha quando i veri esponenti di Sinistra americani ne prendono le distanze e nella maggior parte dei casi non hanno neanche indicato chi votare. 

Quindi stiamo calmi che non ci sarà nessuna invasione di Bolsheviks. 

Detto questo erano entrambi non presentabili e la "vittoria" di Biden non mi rende certo felice. 
Certo, far peggio di Trump e Obama sarà dura... ma mai dire mai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma se le città venissero inserite in blocco nulla da eccepire, i risultati però vengono inseriti man mano. Ad esempio c'erano già 160000 voti per Biden e 50000 per Trump di Milwaukee quando il totale dei voti scrutinati era inferiore al 50%.
> Mancavano i dati finali di alcune contee tra cui Milwaukee sì, ma appunto mancava il 6% del totale del Wisconsin che ha meno di 6 milioni di abitanti, non è che conteggiavano tutta la città dal nulla. Fosse stato tutto quel 6% avrei capito, in realtà sono passati dal 94 al 95 tirando fuori centomila e il restante 5% dello stato sono altre contee da scrutinare e non lo aggiornano più.



Ah, adesso capisco cosa volevi dire.
Francamente é tutta oggi che non riesco a capire come fanno a parlare di percentuali se non hanno ancora ricevuto tutti i voti. 
Pensavo che le percentuali si riferivano solamente a chi ha votato in persona.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Momento storico, l'America diventa colonia cinese.
> 
> E l'Isis, creazione di Obama, già ha iniziato i festeggiamenti da qualche settimana...



Siamo nella melma fino al collo. Anche questo ampiamente previsto qui sul blog


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Nei siti repubblicani si stanno lamentando del fatto che sono successe cose strane durante la notte (tra le 3 e le 4 del mattino ora locale). In particolare un improvviso numero di ~130000 voti a Milwakee (Wisconsin) e ~200000 a Detroit (Michigan). La cosa strana non e' l'ammontare dei voti (plausibile visto che si tratta di grandi città) ma e' l'ammontare dei voti per Trump: uno zero tondo! Questa, se confermata, e' roba per avvocati.



Sicuro. Son successe proprio le cose che Trump aveva pronosticato fin dall'estate. Vedremo come andrà. Ma la faccenda temo che sarà lunga.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che succederà ora?
> 
> Biden farà un discorso in cui si proclamerà vincitore e chiederà a Trump di concedergli la vittoria. Trump gli risponderà "col ***..!!" e chiederà di ricontare i voti. E' un suo diritto, ma sicuramente i dems, appoggiati dai media di regime urleranno allo scandalo se non al golpe.
> 
> ...



Anche i cinesi hanno preparato i popcorn, dopo aver visto come sono andate le cose.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche i cinesi hanno preparato i popcorn, dopo aver visto come sono andate le cose.



A quelli è andata meglio di ogni favorevole aspettativa: speravano vincesse Biden ed avevano apparecchiato tutto alla pefezione. Ma così avranno probabilmente Biden alla presidenza ed un'America spaccata, esarcebata ed in crisi democratica, guidata da un mezzo rimbambito.

Per loro è una pacchia.


----------



## pinopalm (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sicuro. Son successe proprio le cose che Trump aveva pronosticato fin dall'estate. Vedremo come andrà. Ma la faccenda temo che sarà lunga.



Altro possibile sviluppo in Arizona. Mentre Fox News (tendenza repubblicana) lo mette per Biden, l' AP (Associated Press, tendenza democratica) l'ha rimesso in gioco. Strano, staremo a vedere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chissà quanti altri ne moriranno di neri. Ma da questo questo momento in poi non è una più roba notiziabile.



Esatto..almeno non dovremo più sorbirci le pagliacciate di Hamilton&Co.


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..almeno non dovremo più sorbirci le pagliacciate di Hamilton&Co.



e gli inginocchiamenti prima della Premier League


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Nei siti repubblicani si stanno lamentando del fatto che sono successe cose strane durante la notte (tra le 3 e le 4 del mattino ora locale). In particolare un improvviso numero di ~130000 voti a Milwakee (Wisconsin) e ~200000 a Detroit (Michigan). La cosa strana non e' l'ammontare dei voti (plausibile visto che si tratta di grandi città) ma e' l'ammontare dei voti per Trump: uno zero tondo! Questa, se confermata, e' roba per avvocati.



Sicuramente erano schede precompilate mai spedite davvero ma timbrate di nascosto...quando la conta si è messa "male" hanno tirato fuori gli scatoloni di emergenza..
Non serve certo un genio per immaginare queste cose..

sia chiaro che non me ne frega una cippa, ma i brogli di questo tipo non sono certo novità


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Altro possibile sviluppo in Arizona. Mentre Fox News (tendenza repubblicana) lo mette per Biden, l' AP (Associated Press, tendenza democratica) l'ha rimesso in gioco. Strano, staremo a vedere.




Si si, come ho scritto la situazione è molto confusa e gli stati in bilico o assegnati per pochi voti son tanti. Non credo finirà oggi.

PS: grazie del tuo contributo. E' sempre un piacere leggerti.


----------



## chicagousait (4 Novembre 2020)

Non c'è ancora nulla di ufficiale


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> e gli inginocchiamenti prima della Premier League



Che sceneggiate ridicole...

ma che poi il senso? Io non mi inginocchierei mai davanti a nessun uomo anche se capisco che in un paese retrogrado che contempla ancora l'aristocrazia il prostrarsi possa essere una spiacevole abitudine..


----------



## markjordan (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io ancora non ho capito esattamente quale sarebbe la differenza tra Bidet e Trump.. ormai il presidente USA non conta nulla. Perché gli altri leader non attaccano la Cina? Perché è inutile, la Cina non avrà nessuna conseguenza. E' cosi.. Trump sa benissimo della cosa ma ha provato a fare leva su questa cosa. Avete idea di quanto le multinazionali fanno affari con i cinesi? Tanto. Cosa esattamente puoi fare ai cinesi? Come puoi minacciarli? Con la guerra (seriamente?)..


bloccando tutti i debiti , bloccando tutti i voli , embargo rotale


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Comunque, ad ora, Nevada e Michigan decisivi: 10000 voti circa di differenza ma scrutini ancora lunghi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..almeno non dovremo più sorbirci le pagliacciate di Hamilton&Co.



Non so sai... sono indeciso, 50 e 50... da una parte senza il "demone" Trump queste pagliacciate potrebbero zittirsi, dall'altra potrebbero diventare parte integrante della cultura e della società (anche europea). Per ora propendo più per la seconda. Si è intrapreso un cammino di degenerazione da cui è difficile invertire la rotta... a me il mondo pare sempre più scemo, non più intelligente.


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Altro possibile sviluppo in Arizona. Mentre Fox News (tendenza repubblicana) lo mette per Biden, l' AP (Associated Press, tendenza democratica) l'ha rimesso in gioco. Strano, staremo a vedere.



Penso sia dovuto a una stima: mancano solo alcune delle contee rurali da censire e se Trump le vince con il 60 a 40 colma agevolmente lo svantaggio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

Il voto postale si trascinerà per mesi, è solo l'inizio altro che aggiudicazione


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa è una bomba! C'è da dire che per me Trump ha ancora delle chance, ha la Corte Suprema a suo favore e non è poco. Biden ha solo superato il primo muro, anzi io avevo previsto già che sarebbe andata a finire così, quindi non sono neanche tanto sorpreso.



Io dico che se tra 2 giorni biden va alla casa bianca qualsiasi storia finisce là.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..almeno non dovremo più sorbirci le pagliacciate di Hamilton&Co.



Non ne sono mica sicuro, sai.

Io vedo il pericolo che la situazione sia sfuggita dalla linearità e si sia entrati in una fase dove si amplifica tutto esponenzialmente, sfruttando il momento favorevole.

Speriamo che sia come dici, ma secondo me la congiunzione astrale che stiamo osservando, pandemia, globalismo, movimenti, etc etc, verrà sfruttata molto oltre il consentito da chi di dovere. Sono occasioni uniche queste, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ne sono mica sicuro, sai.
> 
> Io vedo il pericolo che la situazione sia sfuggita dalla linearità e si sia entrati in una fase dove si amplifica tutto esponenzialmente, sfruttando il momento favorevole.
> 
> Speriamo che sia come dici, ma secondo me la congiunzione astrale che stiamo osservando, pandemia, globalismo, movimenti, etc etc, verrà sfruttata molto oltre il consentito da chi di dovere. Sono occasioni uniche queste, non so se mi spiego.



Ripeto, quando avevamo Berlusconi e Bush c'erano le marce arcobaleno in tutto il mondo, magicamente sparite..alla gente frega solo di "battersi" contro il male..ma poi tutti tornano a casa loro..adesso era il turno di Trump e i sovranisti e ogni c4c4t4 andava bene pur di creare contestazione..

Passato Trump tutti torneranno a fregarsene dei neri (non che gli sia mai fregato davvero eh, ma era un bel modo per farsi belli)

Poi nel lungo periodo è evidente che il processo di annullamento delle diversità è in atto...

L'appiattimento culturale è inevitabile


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha la ben che minima idea di quello che potrebbe accadere nelle prossime settimane?
> Trump può realmente contestare i voti postali grazie ai suoi 6 giudici conservatori? Chiedo a scopo informativo



Può assolutamente, ma c'è da vedere che strategia sceglierà. È improbabile che otterrà il loro completo annullamento, ma magari può ottenere la cancellazione di tutti quelli arrivati dopo il 3 novembre, e può cercare l'annullamento in quegli stati in cui vengono in evidenza delle stranezze.

Non la vedo comunque come una cosa probabile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Sky sembra un film ***** con orgia di massa.


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Novembre 2020)

Questo era tutto previsto. Ora prepariamo per mesi in cui non sappiamo chi e il presidente e i media scatenati...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Può assolutamente, ma c'è da vedere che strategia sceglierà. È improbabile che otterrà il loro completo annullamento, ma magari può ottenere la cancellazione di tutti quelli arrivati dopo il 3 novembre, e può cercare l'annullamento in quegli stati in cui vengono in evidenza delle stranezze.
> 
> *Non la vedo comunque come una cosa probabile*


A Bush hanno annullato il riconteggio che era praticamente iniziato e poteva favorire l'avversario, quindi è tutt'altro che improbabile. Specie se sono vere le voci di quei voti sospetti. Siamo nella totale incertezza. Biden ha praticamente vinto, ma i media faticano ad annunciare vittoria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A Bush hanno annullato il riconteggio che era praticamente iniziato e poteva favorire l'avversario, quindi è tutt'altro che improbabile. Specie se sono vere le voci di quei voti sospetti. Siamo nella totale incertezza. Biden ha praticamente vinto, ma i media faticano ad annunciare vittoria.



Ma gli stati dove sarebbe più evidente la truffa quali sarebbero? Wisconsin e Michigan? 
Lì dopo per la battaglia legale credo dipenda anche dai singoli stati, ognuno avrà le sue regole.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Dexter (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Comunque vedendola all'Italiana nel voto popolare Biden è avanti di oltre 2 milioni di voti..per me ha vinto, anche se ci saranno stati dei brogli in stati chiave dove avranno votato pure i morti..

L'importante è che adesso finisca il circo Anti-Trump che dura da 4 anni..


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, quando avevamo Berlusconi e Bush c'erano le marce arcobaleno in tutto il mondo, magicamente sparite..alla gente frega solo di "battersi" contro il male..ma poi tutti tornano a casa loro..adesso era il turno di Trump e i sovranisti e ogni c4c4t4 andava bene pur di creare contestazione..
> 
> Passato Trump tutti torneranno a fregarsene dei neri (non che gli sia mai fregato davvero eh, ma era un bel modo per farsi belli)
> 
> ...



Sì certo. Te l'ho detto, spero ardentemente tu abbia la visione corretta.

Solo una piccola annotazione, limitata al nostro contesto.

Prima dell'avvento di un certo tipo di politica e gestione del nostro paese, localizzabile intorno a poco prima del cambio di millennio, non c'era tutto questo abbaiare alla violenza, al razzismohhh e al fascismohhh.

Da quando una certa parte ideologica ha preso le redini, ci si sta marciando sopra sempre e sempre di più. Quando ero ragazzo, lo spettro fascistah era un brutto ricordo, quasi dimenticato. Adesso è diventato un tema all'ordine del giorno, con tanto di commemorazioni, onorificenze e bellaciaismi. Se tanto mi dà tanto, ci si insisterà fino a che diventerà un dogma incontrovertibile, a quel punto magari si allenta (un pochino, eh) la corda, ma non perché non frega niente, semplicemente perché ti è entrato nelle ossa.

Vedremo.

Per l'appiattimento culturale, quello sì. E' uno degli obiettivi primari di questo sistema, forse il primo in assoluto. Bene ricordare che in Natura azzerare la diversità equivale a desertificare un luogo, nel lungo termine.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente erano schede precompilate mai spedite davvero ma timbrate di nascosto...quando la conta si è messa "male" hanno tirato fuori gli scatoloni di emergenza..
> Non serve certo un genio per immaginare queste cose..
> 
> sia chiaro che non me ne frega una cippa, ma i brogli di questo tipo non sono certo novità



ma va dai... i democratici non fanno mica certe cose, guarda in ital...

ah no....


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì certo. Te l'ho detto, spero ardentemente tu abbia la visione corretta.
> 
> Solo una piccola annotazione, limitata al nostro contesto.
> 
> ...



Infatti è un cortocircuito..la biodiverisità è considerata un valore ovunque ma noi la vogliamo azzerare..mah..

sullo spettro del fascismo è solo un pretesto per fare una battaglia ideologica che oggi non esiste più


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma va dai... i democratici non fanno mica certe cose, guarda in ital...
> 
> ah no....



In italia veniva addirittura "insegnato" agli scrutinatori di sinistra come fare a taroccare le schede...le nulle trasformate in voti e rese nulle schede con voti validi dell'altra parte..era proprio una scuola..


----------



## Stex (4 Novembre 2020)

ma veramente abbiamo perso???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Ma in Nevada siete così sicuri che sia tuto delineato? Cambierebbero alcuni calcoli.

Mi sembra ci sia molta cautela nell'annunciare la vittoria di Biden di fronte a numeri ormai evidenti, anche da parte di chi la dava per certa mesi fa.


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma in Nevada siete così sicuri che sia tuto delineato? Cambierebbero alcuni calcoli.
> 
> Mi sembra ci sia molta cautela nell'annunciare la vittoria di Biden di fronte a numeri ormai evidenti, anche da parte di chi la dava per certa mesi fa.



Stessa mia domanda.
Peraltro la CCN continua a dare in bilico Nevada e tutti gli atri che stavano da stamattina.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma va dai... i democratici non fanno mica certe cose, guarda in ital...
> 
> ah no....



I democratici... finchè voti per loro, quando invece hai idee opposte non son più tanto democratici


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti è un cortocircuito..la biodiverisità è considerata un valore ovunque ma noi la vogliamo azzerare..mah..
> 
> sullo spettro del fascismo è solo un pretesto per fare una battaglia ideologica che oggi non esiste più



in verità c'era qualcuno che conosciamo noi che era ossessionato dal comunismo ... a cavallo di millennio. e comunque per rispondere a Gabri, se si parla di fascismoh e di razzismoh è perchè la società di oggi è molto più fascista e razzista di quanto non lo fosse trent'anni fa, e lo dimostrano l'avanzata dei partiti neofascisti e sovranisti in tutta europa e direi nel mondo.
Trent'anni fa non si parlava di migranti che negli ultimi 5 anni è stato il principale degli argomenti della politica. Il mondo brucia, l'economia uccide la gente (e non dal coronavirus in poi, già prima) e loro pensano all'invasoneh dei migrantih.....


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Siamo di fronte ad un caso storico, un'elezione che non ha ancora un vincitore. Perciò, ho ritenuto doveroso aprire un altro topic. Chiedo venia, ma per dovere d'informazione penso sia inutile continuare qui. 

Ecco il nuovo topic Elezioni USA 2020: ancora nessun vincitore tra Trump e Biden


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma gli stati dove sarebbe più evidente la truffa quali sarebbero? Wisconsin e Michigan?
> Lì dopo per la battaglia legale credo dipenda anche dai singoli stati, ognuno avrà le sue regole.



In tutta la rust belt ci sono plateali indizi di voto postale con dati strani. Del tipo che ci sono intere contee con biden al 100% dei voti del voto postale. Semplicemente irreale


----------

